# Cable Top Hat pattern knit free pattern



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/359/CEY-CableTopHat.pdf


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Oh, I like that!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is a beautiful design.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Jules934 said:


> Oh, I like that!


Yes, it's a nice one!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> That is a beautiful design.


It's a keeper!


----------



## circularknitter (Jan 11, 2014)

Definately have a go at this one. I will attempt to write the pattern out from the chart when I am done if any one wants a copy let me know.


Grandmaknitstoo said:


> http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/359/CEY-CableTopHat.pdf


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

circularknitter said:


> Definately have a go at this one. I will attempt to write the pattern out from the chart when I am done if any one wants a copy let me know.


I'd like a copy of the written pattern please.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/359/CEY-CableTopHat.pdf


Very pretty, thx!


----------



## circularknitter (Jan 11, 2014)

Ok I should have it done in a day or so . When I have I will post a topic and and you can email me and I will send it to you.


willi66 said:


> I'd like a copy of the written pattern please.


 :-D


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

circularknitter said:


> Definately have a go at this one. I will attempt to write the pattern out from the chart when I am done if any one wants a copy let me know.


You are a treasure!!!!


----------



## circularknitter (Jan 11, 2014)

I have finished the Cable Top Hat pattern, writing written instructions for the chart. I have emailed the company asking them if it is alright that I modified and can I upload it to Knitting Paradise. When I get the okay from them I will upload it for you all. I am starting mine tonight. Dont get jealous because I will be in front of you. LOL.  :-D :-D


----------



## grandmasbudy (May 18, 2014)

Nice, I'll b waiting, thnx


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Ditto


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

circularknitter said:


> I have finished the Cable Top Hat pattern, writing written instructions for the chart. I have emailed the company asking them if it is alright that I modified and can I upload it to Knitting Paradise. When I get the okay from them I will upload it for you all. I am starting mine tonight. Dont get jealous because I will be in front of you. LOL.  :-D :-D


You are quick! Enjoy the process.


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

I like to knit from chart -- I think I just need time and patience but will hope for that written pattern if possible.
Winter is coming -- I need a new hat.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Please add me to the written instructions list :thumbup:


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh i really like this!
Thank you for posting the link!



Grandmaknitstoo said:


> http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/359/CEY-CableTopHat.pdf


----------



## Taillta (Feb 24, 2011)

would love a copy of the written directions too...thanks!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

nannee said:


> Oh i really like this!
> Thank you for posting the link!


You are welcome, enjoy!


----------



## Gillianmary (Aug 7, 2011)

Lovely hat, thank you.


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

circularknitter said:


> Definately have a go at this one. I will attempt to write the pattern out from the chart when I am done if any one wants a copy let me know.


That would be wonderful! I am so bad at charts I avoid them as much as possible so please count me in for this offer. Thank you for being so kind. Lynn


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Gillianmary said:


> Lovely hat, thank you.


You are welcome!


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

BrightMoon said:


> Thanks


You are welcome.


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Definitely a keeper. Thank you


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Lutie2 said:


> Definitely a keeper. Thank you


You are welcome.


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi I am currently knitting this hat. I think row 19 has a problem. Did you find that also? If you corrected it, I would love your directions for row 19.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry, I’ve never worked this pattern. Make a new post or check Ravelry for projects.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

knit2p2 said:


> Hi I am currently knitting this hat. I think row 19 has a problem. Did you find that also? If you corrected it, I would love your directions for row 19.


You might message someone who has relatively recently made it https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cable-top-cap/people
Row 19 decreases 2 stitches.. one near each end with the cables that are done on each end. 
For this pattern it is important that you are working from a color printed copy and pay close attention to the different colors.


----------

